# Sons of Guns New Season 9pm EST Feb 29th



## WildBear (Nov 1, 2011)

This next season is looking good already. Bigger and better guns! ::redsnipe:: 

I hope they leave the drama out of it with that stephanie girl and that wanna be famous by playing a guitar mohawk guy. (Give me a break). I think Vince (Shaved headed man) knows his stuff!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I just now picked up where it left off, so I'm a little behind on this. Vince (the main gunsmith) has left the show. From what I've read, he left the show because Kris was moved up to do an AR project and Vince was benched on it. Mainly because he's receiving special treatment now that he's married to Stephanie. 

Excuse me, but I was watching this show for the guns, not the fu**ing drama. 

I hope that Vince gets a better job with respect.


----------



## ROTAC (Mar 28, 2012)

Love this show pity about Vince liked his work but as these reality show progress they seem to become less reality look a pawn stars how does chumlee keep his job.It got to be for the comedy value.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah characters sell shows. So each "show" has to have one otherwise it would be totally boring. They aren't as real as we wished they all would be is my guess.


----------

